# Rezept für miese Muscheln gesucht... :)



## wolf (12. Mai 2001)

Hallo liebe Experten,brauche dringend Euren Rat.
Eigentlich ist die Saison ja schon vorbei, aber Miesmuscheln können ja sooooo lecker sein. Deshalb meine Frage: Wer von Euch kennt ein Top-Rezept, dass auch (einigermaßen) satt macht? Bisher habe ich die MUscheln ca 10 min lang in klarer Gemüsebrühe gekocht ( Zwiebel, Suppengrün etc.), und suche nun eine Alternative, mit der man auch den Font besser genießen kann.Keine Geheimnisse, raus mit den Familienrezepten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mit besten Appetit 
Wolf


----------



## wolf (12. Mai 2001)

@Tom   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 !!!! wird gemacht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2001)

@ Wolf:
Wie, als Ragout oder mit ganzen Muscheln zum Auslösen.
Ersteres ist einfacher zu essen, zweiteres macht mehr Spaß.
Wir haben das mal für über 20 Leute gemacht, mit 25 kg Muscheln in 3 großen Töpfen gekocht, als Weihnachtstreffen mit Freunden, war klasse.
MfG


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2001)

Beim kochen ist die einfachte Lösung oft die beste:
Muscheln gut bürsten und waschen, darauf achten daß nur geschlossene Muscheln verwendet werden.
Gemüsemischung aus je einem Teil feiner Streifen von Zwiebeln, Karotten, Lauch, Sellerie, Fenchelknolle machen. 
Auf 1 kg Muscheln 250 Gramm von dieser Gemüsemischung.
Gemüse in Öl mit frischem Knoblauch nach Geschmack andünsten, dann die Mucheln dazugeben und pro 1 kg Muscheln mit einem Viertzel Liter Weißwein ablöschen. Deckel drauf und bei geschlossenem Deckel ca. 4 - 6 Minuten köcheln lasssen, bis sich die Muscheln geöffnet haben. 
Muscheln aus dem Sud nehmen (gleich ins Serviergefäß) und die gleiche Menge Sahne wie man Weißwein verwendet hat in den Fond verkochen, abschmecken mit Salz und Pfeffer, mit Mondamin auf die gewünschte Stärke abbinden.
Den Fond extra zu den Muscheln servieren, mit BAguette.
MAn kann auch die Muscheln aus den Schalen lösen, den Fond wie beschrieben zubereiten und die ausgelösten Muscheln wieder dazugeben und mit Nudeln oder REis als Muschelragout servieren.
MfG


----------



## Lutz (13. Mai 2001)

Hallo Muschelfreunde,ich bereite die Muscheln genauso wie Thomas zu. Allerdings mit mehr Weißwein (in Norwegen natürlich nicht) und ohne Mondamin oder sonstige Binder aber Lorbeerblätter und Thymian sind mir wichtig. Ich koche lieber den Sud noch etwas ein, als ihn zu verdicken.
Überraschend lecker ist die französiche Variante mit Pommes frites als Beilage!
Grüße Lutz


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2001)

@ Lutz:
Mir dem Einkochen hat man das Problem, daß der Fond zu salzig werden kann. Letztlich ist es aber auch Geschmackssache, wie dick man eine Soße bindet. Ich mags eben gerne etwas dicker, damit die Soße schön am Brot oder Nudeln/Reis hängen bleibt.
Das mit den Fritten ist auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert.
MfG


----------



## wolf (13. Mai 2001)

Danke Jungs, echt danke. Muscheln sind doch was ganz besonders feinesEine Frage: Sagt mal, was haltet Ihr denn von  Tomaten?  Ist nicht auch die "Original" Boila... franz. Fiscvhsuppe halt (keine Ahnung, wie dat geschrieben wird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mit Tomaten angesetzt?in dankbarer Erwartung


----------



## wolf (13. Mai 2001)

Ach so: Ich bevorzuge eigentlich, die Muscheln erst beim Verzehr aus den Schalen zu lösen; ein Schalenpaar dient dabei quasi als Löffelchen...  Irgendwie romantischer u nicht so profan   ;-) Mit Nudeln, Reis oder Pommes (!) - die Ideen gefallen mir...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2001)

Bouillabaisse ist eine französische Fisch- Krusten- und Schalentiersuppe.
Eigentlich mal ein Armeleute - Essen der Fischer. Die haben alles was sie an Resten hatten mit Tomaten, Knoblauch und Kräutern in einem Topf zusammengekocht. HAt fürchterlich ausgesehen aber toll geschmeckt.
Heutzutage wird dieses Gericht verfeinert auch oft als Vorspeise, Zwischengericht oder auch als HaAuptgang serviert.
Original werden die Fische in grobe Stücke (mit Gräten) geteilt und gekocht.
Die bessere, weil einfacher zu essende Variante ist folgende:
Man filiert die Fische und setzt aus den Gräten mit GEmüsen, geschälten und entkernten Tomaten, Knoblauch und Kräutern einen Fischfond an. Den man dann noch kräftig mit Salz und Pfeffer würzt.
Da man alle Fsicharten verwenden kkann, kann man auch nehmen, was man gerade zur Verfügung hat. Auf jeden FAll sollten noch Muscheln und Krustentiere mit rein. Man kann z. B. die Miesmuscheln in dem Fischfond kochen, bis sie aufgehen. Dann rausnehmen und aus der Schale puhlen. Ebenso kann man dann mit Hummer, Languste, Taschenkrebs, Flußkrebs etc. verfahren. Also in dem Fond kochen und dann ausbrechen und in Stücke zerteilen.
Dann nimmt man die Fischfilets, teilt sie in mundgerechte Stücke und läßt sie in dem Fond garziehen. Am Schluß gibt man die ausgelösten Muscheln und die zerteilten Schalentiere dazu. 
Serviert wird das Ganze mit Baguette oder Toast mit Rouile. Rouille ist eine kräftig mit Paprikapulver und vor allem Knoblauch abgeschmeckte Mayonaise.
MfG


----------



## wolf (15. Mai 2001)

super!!!


----------



## chippog (18. Mai 2001)

man wolf! da haste ja glück gehabt! ich kenne nämlich seit geraumer zeit nur ein rezept für muscheln, säuberlich die rohe miesmuschel aus der schale entfernen und zuerst mit dem herz an einen angelhaken befestigen. in wurffalle die muschel vorher in ein netz packen, damit sie besser am haken bleibt. da ich so schon an die dreihundert liter (ohne schale) gereinigt und verfischt habe, ist mir der kullinarische genuss nicht mehr möglich... trotzdem guten appetit bei den recht lecker klingenden rezepten! und natürlich

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## havkat (19. Mai 2001)

Moin,Moin!
@Chippog
Veredelst deine Muscheln wohl lieber in Seewolffilet hä? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hätte noch ein Rezept für einen Dip zu den
Muscheln und zwar selbsgemachte Knoblauchmayonaise (Aioli).
Muscheln klassisch in Weisswein zubereiten.
Zutaten für´s Aioli (4-10 Personen):
2-5 Eier, mittelscharfer Senf, Zitronensaft,
gutes Pflanzenöl (kein Olivenöl!) o,5-1l, Salz, weisser Pfeffer, Tabasco, 5-10 Knoblauchzehen.Eigelb sorgfältig trennen und in eine Schüssel geben. Salz, Pfeffer, 1-2 Teel. Senf, Tabsco nach Geschmack u. 1-2 cl Zitonensaft hinzugeben und verrühren. Das Öl
vorsichtig, zunächst tropfenweise, hinzugeben
und dabei mit Mixer, auf höchster Stufe, verrühren. Wenn die Mischung beginnt fest zu
werden, das Öl in dünnem Strahl hinzugeben.
Wenn´s geklappt hat habt ihr jetzt eine feste
selbstgemachte Mayo. Um die Sache ein bisschen geschmeidiger zu machen, kann mann
einen Schuss Milch hinzugeben. Dann den Knofi
pressen und gründlich verrühren. Nochmal ab-
schmecken und in kleine Schalen verteilen.
Bei der Zubereitung sollten alle Zutaten Zimmertemperatur haben, dann klappt´s besser.
Beim Essen Muschel auslösen, einstippen und rein damit.
Passt zu allen Schalen u. Krustentieren, Fisch, Gegrilltem u.s.w.
By the way: Sollten Muscheln vom Vortag übrig
bleiben, obere Muschelschale abtrennen, die
halbierten Muscheln auf einem Teller o.ä. verteilen und auf jede Muschel einen Klecks Kräuterbutter und eine Prise Parmesan geben.
Ab in den Ofen (Vorsicht Suchtgefahr! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Bon Appetit!





------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von havkat am 19-05-2001 um 18:15.]


----------



## chippog (28. Mai 2001)

@ havkat, so isses und dorsch- und klieschen- und und und -filet und allen einen guten appetit mit oder ohne muscheln, sowie

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Megarun (2. Oktober 2001)

...wie auch immr Euer Miesmuschelrezept aussieht: Man sollte die Müschelchen immer im !Kalten! Sud aufsetzen. !Kurz! aufkochen lassen, ca. 2min. ziehen lassen, und dann genießen! 
Warum?: Muscheln haben viel Eiweiß. 
Soll heißen: Je länger sie kochen desto fester werden sie.(Wenn die Jungs zu lange garen, habt Ihr Kaugummi!?)
Kann es sein, daß ich da falsch liege??
Thommi, was meinst Du dazu??
Gruß, Mega... 

------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2001)

@ megarun:
Ob Du das kalt oder warm ansetzt, ist eigentlich wurscht.
Man sollte nur nie zu lange garen.
Wie ichs mache habe ich ja beschrieben: Gemüse andämpfen, Muscheln dazu und dann mit Wein ablöschen, also kalt.
Sobald die Muscheln sich öffnen, sind sie gar, dauert max. 3 - Minuten.
MfG


----------



## havkat (2. Oktober 2001)

@Megarun
Hart werden sie nur, wenn sie zu lang im Topf bleiben, da hat der Thomas recht.
(Bald ist wieder Saison! Jammmi!!)
------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")





[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von havkat am 02-10-2001 um 20:34.]


----------



## Megarun (2. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Jungs...
...muß Euch mitteilen:Ich habe heute Muscheln gegessen!!!
Aber 12DM die Tüte!! Und alles kleine Dinger mit Pocken! Wird ja immer teuerer!!!
(Warum??)
Aber es hat geschmeckt!
Beilage: Vollkornbrot mit Butter.
Gönnt Euch auch `mal was Gutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2001)

Kannst Dich drauf verlasen!
MfG


----------



## Hauslaigner (3. Oktober 2001)

AUFHÖREN!!!! Mir läuft schon der Sabber aus der Kauleiste!Mann können Muscheln gut schmecken!! Ich kann die Rezepte förmlich aus dem Bildschirm riechen!

------------------

Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
Meister der sanften
Windelwechslung
Bayrischer Frauenschwarm


----------



## Dorsch1 (3. Oktober 2001)

und schmecken
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------

